# Anchor Distilling



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

Has anyone had the whiskey distilled by Anchor of San Francisco (a la Anchor Brewing)? I would be interested in anyone's thoughts.


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't have any personal experience, but i've been on another forum that had a good discussion and the consensus was "stay away". I've had their gin and it is potent and overpowering and difficult to mix with. Only my opinion, of course.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

I asked because I like the beer(s) they make and saw a little on their distilling on The History Channel. Its a shame if its bad as they do such a good job on the beer.

JPH712


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

I;m interested too. There was some discussion about this in the Rye thread.


----------

